# Robert Downey Jr: ENTP or ENFP?



## labyrinth14 (Jul 18, 2014)

See above.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

entp =)


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Going off visual typing? ENTJ. Very direct, straightforward, intense eye contact during all his interviews, subdued emotions, kind of self-contained and not overly gesturing.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Is SEXY a type??? :kitteh:


----------

